# T-Lock Shingles



## Ladyroofer

I have heard there are only three manufacturers of T-Lock in the US and they have a patent on the product and they won't sell to distributors or individual companies but only they can install them.

I need to buy T-Lock for a very windy area job I have coming up.

Does anyone know where you can purchase the very at least at one time popular T-Lock shingles?

Thanx.


----------



## Ed the Roofer

The company you are referring to, I believe, is Sherrif Goslin, out of Indiana, Michigan and Ohio if I recall correctly.

But, they buy their products from the Atlas Roofing Manufacturer, so I would suggest that you start there.

Certainteed used tohave the T-Locks listed in their Master product brochure and Globe used to manufacture them, but they are out of business.

Good Luck. What area are you from?

Ed


----------



## Ladyroofer

Hi,

Thanks for your quick response Ed. I am in Southwestern Ontario and the job is right by the water therefore the high wind situation. 

I actually knew about Sheriff Goslin and Atlas but I'm not getting anywhere there. 

With all the roofs in North America that have T-Lock you would think S G would want to sell to distributors and therefore roofers who could be putting these shingles on all over the world.

Anyway, I'll keep looking.


----------



## flashingmaster56

*Say No To SG*

To my knolledge Art Locks and T Locks are two of the only shingles made that a roofer cannot flash correctly. What I mean is, the shingles are not made to be flashed with aluminum or copper. If you look closly at a SG roof you will see TAR and Gravel on all flashing points. It may be a blessing that they do not sell in your area. PS the SG patent expired some years ago. We have a SG roofing co. here in B.C. MI, I have tried to purchase their shingle to do a repair, they wanted $ 300.00 per sq.


----------



## Ladyroofer

Thanks for the info and because of all the quick responses i received back i will not go t-lock.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tomstruble

maybe a metal shingle will give you the wind protection you need?


----------



## Ladyroofer

we specalize in metal but the customer doesn't want to pay the higher cost. thanks,


----------



## siweklumber

I sell t-locks... I have 3 different colors available, but only 10sq of each one..


----------



## Ladyroofer

Thanks siweklumber I'll keep you in mind. I figured out how to sell this customer on steel and I am pretty sure he's gonna bite. It was the better way to go for them anyway. Thanks everyone!


----------



## tomstruble

please come back and post some pics when your done:thumbup:


----------



## Ladyroofer

right on! oh and by the way i'll be the cute roofer just so you recognize me.


----------



## tomstruble

i thought i was?


----------



## Jasonthompson

I don't know if u have them there but try ABC supply co. I have bought them there before but not in many yrs. goodluck


----------



## peterjames

T-Lock is an extra -tough, specially formulated polyvinyl chloride sheeting that locks mechanically into the interior wall of concrete sewer pipes, tunnels or manholes during manufacture or rehabilitation, providing a flexible corrosion barrier that will withstand decades of severe service.
Go through the online you can find lot of information about T-Lock as well as you can find where it will available at your nearest places.


----------



## elsmootho

*T-Lock Shingles where to buy in Quebec*

Well,
i also have a T-Lock roof and cannot find a distributer anywhere. Does anyone know where i can buy these (Montreal/ottawa region)..
thank you folks...
..elsmootho ...


----------



## Interloc

They are not made no more.


----------



## leakfree

siweklumbe
Do you still have the t-lock available? Can you pm me the info. color, price, etc. 
thanks


----------



## elsmootho

I am also interested... 
...s


----------



## siweklumber

*tlock instock*

Iko, I have in stock weathered wood, forest green, earthtone cedar, dual black. 

Certainteed, I have mint frost, coral frost, grey frost.

I sell them all for $25 per bdl

If interested please call me 612 751 2597 Jason


----------



## elsmootho

where are you located?


----------



## siweklumber

minneapolis,mn


----------



## Doug S.

flashingmaster56 said:


> To my knolledge Art Locks and T Locks are two of the only shingles made that a roofer cannot flash correctly. What I mean is, the shingles are not made to be flashed with aluminum or copper. If you look closly at a SG roof you will see TAR and Gravel on all flashing points. It may be a blessing that they do not sell in your area. PS the SG patent expired some years ago. We have a SG roofing co. here in B.C. MI, I have tried to purchase their shingle to do a repair, they wanted $ 300.00 per sq.


 I've been in a Sherriff-Goslin manager in the past, and I'm currently a general contractor. I've worked with both T-Locks and Art Locs, and yes they both can be properly flashed with metal. T-locks are full double coverage so you just have to use about 16" pieces of metal to step flash anything or you can just use three 7" pieces of normal step flashing. The manufactures stop making T-Locks because the expense of the manufacturing cost of them, and the down time of switching the machinery over. T-Locks really have to be an organic material for them to perform properly because figerglass material is not thick enough for the lock to hold properly due to the wide lock on the shingle. If Sherriff-Goslin charges $300 per square that's telling you they don't want anyone else installing their shingles. They just want to make sure there properly installed, unless you've worked for them it would be hard to know the proper way to install them. Doug S.


----------



## jlatinapr2003

Ladyroofer said:


> I have heard there are only three manufacturers of T-Lock in the US and they have a patent on the product and they won't sell to distributors or individual companies but only they can install them.
> 
> I need to buy T-Lock for a very windy area job I have coming up.
> 
> Does anyone know where you can purchase the very at least at one time popular T-Lock shingles?
> 
> Thanx.


 can you tell me what is the best roof material for a home whogethit hard by snow and wind and how much warrenty should a contactor offer along with the material


----------



## rooferguy

flashingmaster56 said:


> To my knolledge Art Locks and T Locks are two of the only shingles made that a roofer cannot flash correctly. What I mean is, the shingles are not made to be flashed with aluminum or copper. If you look closly at a SG roof you will see TAR and Gravel on all flashing points. It may be a blessing that they do not sell in your area. PS the SG patent expired some years ago. We have a SG roofing co. here in B.C. MI, I have tried to purchase their shingle to do a repair, they wanted $ 300.00 per sq.


 ummmmm i used to do tons of tlocks and you sure can flash them right it is called a longer peice of step flashing are maybe i read it wrong


----------

